# ----DreaM Catcher---- 63 vert frame off



## 6TRAE_DROP

I been on LIL for a while now recently changed my screen name though. I just pick up his 63 vert from NC its real rough and gonna take some time. I figured Id start a buid tread to keep me motivated and get some advise along the way.........


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Just got it to Houston yesterday trying to get a quick start so I went and bought all the sheetmetal for it today atil looking for agood place to get sand blasted though


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Its on a rolling chasis now and the car actually looks better in person I will take some more pics on sunday hopefully


----------



## vouges17

building 1 like that you know you touched every part, good luck on build


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Its on a rolling chasis now and the car actually looks better in person I will take some more pics on sunday hopefully


 damm thats a mission but its a real rag..props and look forward to seeing the build:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

sending off to get blasted today will try and put up some pictures up


----------



## npazzin

thats a hell of a project!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

6TRAE_DROP said:


> sending off to get blasted today will try and put up some pictures up


Nice!


----------



## doctahouse

You've got your hands full on this one! Good luck, this one is going to test you for sure.


----------



## impalaluv

seen worse than that ...you can do it homie ! just take your time it will get there......


----------



## da_six4

preciate the motivation I sent it off but my girls camera broke so no pics until it get back should be early next week for now off to best buy to get a camera


----------



## 63 VERT

Mine was worse than that homie 
good luck 
hit up
last minute customs


----------



## BBIGBALLING

good place to start from da bottom so when its all finish and on top you know what you have!!!


----------



## LURCH63

rough but i seen worse ressurected. be patient and it will happen.


----------



## maximus63

best of luck and success in build.Here's a quote I've lived by for my car bulid:thumbsup:
"_ A successful man is one who can lay a firm foundation with the bricks others have thrown at him"_


----------



## Mr Gee

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Its on a rolling chasis now and the car actually looks better in person I will take some more pics on sunday hopefully


Pics!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

didnt get a chance to get pics of the belly that was the first thing that got done almost done maybe another 4 or five hours of work and it will be ready but cant take it to my sheetmetal guy until the rain stops it rains twice all year and decides to pick the third time for when Im working on my trae


----------



## Mr Gee

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


Lookin good, make sure you bolt that body to the frame, get a bushing/bolt kit for it.


----------



## Low-63-impala

REAL NICE START BRO. GOOD LUCK ON THE BULID ALL YOU NEED IS DETERMINATION.:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Low-63-impala said:


> REAL NICE START BRO. GOOD LUCK ON THE BULID ALL YOU NEED IS DETERMINATION.:thumbsup:


 thanks bro im trying to do this one right ive been watching alot of builds on here thrying to take as many pointers as I can


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Mr Gee said:


> Lookin good, make sure you bolt that body to the frame, get a bushing/bolt kit for it.


 fo sho Im about to take a trip out to the shop to see if I can get some better shots and makesure everything is good I plan on getting the bolt/bushing kit when I pick up all my patch panels sometime this week


----------



## Low-63-impala

6TRAE_DROP said:


> thanks bro im trying to do this one right ive been watching alot of builds on here thrying to take as many pointers as I can


IF YOU NEED ANY POINTERS HIT ME UP, I WORK IN A BODY SHOP.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Low-63-impala said:


> IF YOU NEED ANY POINTERS HIT ME UP, I WORK IN A BODY SHOP.


 thanks bro ill keep that in mind


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Just got back form the shop took some more pictures


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## mr.glasshouse

THAT'S TRUE DEDICATION


----------



## Tage

The car looks a lot better now to work with. Before the sand blasting it looked like it was in worst condition. That car is repairable. Just don't give up! Like the homie above said - say determined! Good luck and Ill be watching your build bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Tage said:


> The car looks a lot better now to work with. Before the sand blasting it looked like it was in worst condition. That car is repairable. Just don't give up! Like the homie above said - say determined! Good luck and Ill be watching your build bro. :thumbsup:


 I didnt even want to take it home because of the way it looked didnt even show my girl cuz all she would do is talk shit, when I seen it for the first time after getting blasted I was relieved big time


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

just picked up my sheetmetal today time to get to work will post up the pics later


----------



## npazzin

looks ten times better just gettin it blasted, keep it up!:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

npazzin said:


> looks ten times better just gettin it blasted, keep it up!:thumbsup:


 preciate it


----------



## skan91

Looks good bro.... Not to bad..It will be all worth it once done


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

still have my floor boards and trunk pan on order just need to get a driver door and hood


----------



## vouges17

trey is coming along great :thumbsup:


----------



## Tage

6TRAE_DROP said:


> I didnt even want to take it home because of the way it looked didnt even show my girl cuz all she would do is talk shit, when I seen it for the first time after getting blasted I was relieved big time


hahaha I know the feeling! I got a 63 vert too that I'm restoring and I get a lot of criticism from wife about it. But I bet when its done she will be the 1st on who wants to ride with me LOL! 

There is a dude selling a solid 63 in the vehicle section that has some solid doors on it http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/309546-63-2-door-hardtop-impala-parts-car-sale.html. 

He is selling the shell only, maybe you can get the door/doors off of that car.


----------



## Mr Gee

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


I need them quarter patch panel repairs for my vert 64, how much??


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Mr Gee said:


> I need them quarter patch panel repairs for my vert 64, how much??


 I think I paid 115 a piece or some where around there got them from a shop in town so no shipping....... eklers sells them too but you have to pay shipping


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Tage said:


> hahaha I know the feeling! I got a 63 vert too that I'm restoring and I get a lot of criticism from wife about it. But I bet when its done she will be the 1st on who wants to ride with me LOL!
> 
> There is a dude selling a solid 63 in the vehicle section that has some solid doors on it http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/309546-63-2-door-hardtop-impala-parts-car-sale.html.
> 
> He is selling the shell only, maybe you can get the door/doors off of that car.


 good lookin out


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

just got my new mounts for the frame I plan on wrapping and molding my frame which is a HT frame and adding these......


----------



## TRUESTYLE-SIXFOUR

Sweet! Good luck and thanks for posting your build....


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

ttt will post some updated pics on wed hopefully


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

*ttt*


----------



## npazzin

you don't have to bump your own thread, let us do it LOL


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

just so i can find it i hate looking through pages of threads


----------



## npazzin

just click on your "settings" at the top of the page an click "list subscriptions"


----------



## JOHNER

Nice project!!! 
http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/2468183581.html

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/2517071138.html

saw these on houston cl last week....


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

johner956 said:


> Nice project!!!
> http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/2468183581.html
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/2517071138.html
> 
> saw these on houston cl last week....


thanks let me try and contact one of these guys the hood looks saveable...if thats a word


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

npazzin said:


> just click on your "settings" at the top of the page an click "list subscriptions"


 tight you saved me alot of trouble I get tired of serchin through the threads


----------



## Madrox64

Sweet Build!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Madrox64 said:


> Sweet Build!


preciate it will post updated pics as soon as I get a chance to take some


----------



## Mr. Andrew

You have alot of work ahead of you bro, but I know it can be done, keep the pics coming.


----------



## IMPALA863

WUZUP HOMIE WAT PART OF HOUSTON U LOCATED,,IM CURRENTLY IN HOUSTON


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

just got some more parts in and a couple misc pics


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## kandychromegsxr

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


hell yea i just seen the tread for the first time today, looking like you got a good start and metal to work with now. get that body primed ASAP and then start with those floors. start with under seat pan then the 2 full halfs prob have to do a brace or two but u can proble knock those floors out in 2-3 days and it will be like a whole different car once it has a floor in it. glad i could help you out with this project i hope to see it get done! let me know if ya need anything


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

kandychromegsxr said:


> hell yea i just seen the tread for the first time today, looking like you got a good start and metal to work with now. get that body primed ASAP and then start with those floors. start with under seat pan then the 2 full halfs prob have to do a brace or two but u can proble knock those floors out in 2-3 days and it will be like a whole different car once it has a floor in it. glad i could help you out with this project i hope to see it get done! let me know if ya need anything


 Thanks for the help, yea I know I want to finish this project asap Im shooting for *summer 2012
*Im sure ill need something along the way ill be sure to hit you up


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

this is some of the progress on the body work as of last week


----------



## npazzin

lookin good! keep them pics coming!


----------



## Mr Gee

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


This mofo is gonna be in paint in no time!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

I hope so I am having trouble deciding on a color scheme I figure I have time to think bout it am at a stand still.......


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Im thinking of these schemes......
grey with black top and black interior
oreiental blue with a grey top havent decided on interior
laurel green undecided on what top color will look best and undecided on the interior color as well


----------



## vouges17

All sound good


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Will be posting up some pics of the floors later tonight


----------



## big C

Laurel green, black top,
og green interior two tone steering wheel black and laurel green


----------



## kandychromegsxr

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Im thinking of these schemes......
> grey with black top and black interior
> oreiental blue with a grey top havent decided on interior
> laurel green undecided on what top color will look best and undecided on the interior color as well


i think that car was laurel green OG from the trim codes, i would deffently do the green with a green stay fast top and green inside. i kinda like the gray with black top 63's but IMO nothing beats the green on a 63 rag.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

nice build so far, keep it up!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

some pics of my new floors


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

kandychromegsxr said:


> i think that car was laurel green OG from the trim codes, i would deffently do the green with a green stay fast top and green inside.


 yea ur right it was og laurel green this is wat im leaning toward


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

if anyone can post up a laurel green vert or a grey one id apreciate it everytime i look i dont get many results maybe just no looking in the right places


----------



## Skim

lookin good man.


----------



## willskie187

Skim said:


> lookin good man.


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

6TRAE_DROP said:


>



damn looks good, told ya it would come along quick


6TRAE_DROP said:


> yea ur right it was og laurel green this is wat im leaning toward


yea man do it green it deserves it sense it came that way



6TRAE_DROP said:


> if anyone can post up a laurel green vert or a grey one id apreciate it everytime i look i dont get many results maybe just no looking in the right places





















not a 63 but green with green top










not 63 but silver and black


----------



## kandychromegsxr




----------



## mrjones_012003

6TRAE_DROP said:


> if anyone can post up a laurel green vert or a grey one id apreciate it everytime i look i dont get many results maybe just no looking in the right places


 Here's a silver with a black top not mines, great progress on your build :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Andrew

kandychromegsxr said:


>


Damm I love this color lol Thanks for posting it


----------



## DannyG.

Wow def. a lot work to be done....Looking good so far....GL!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Still a ways to go thats for sure thanks Andrew for posting up the pics those are straight motivation some bad ass impalas The body man said it will be done this week so im hoping to have her home as soon as monday......got a couple things up my sleeve im trying to pic up right now.......


----------



## sic713




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Laurel Green... Mmmmmmmmm.. Love that color. Lookin good mang. :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

I'm definitely gonna be following this build, I just picked up a 63 vert myself so I will be right behind you. So far things seem to be moving quite quickly for you!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

I should be putting up some updated pics tomor hopefully


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TWEEDY said:


> I'm definitely gonna be following this build, I just picked up a 63 vert myself so I will be right behind you. So far things seem to be moving quite quickly for you!


 you should start a build topic if havent


----------



## TWEEDY

I will within the next week or two, still trying to figure out what to title it.. Pm me what you spent on all the trunk n patch panels as I am needing pretty much all the exact same stuff


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TWEEDY said:


> I will within the next week or two, still trying to figure out what to title it.. Pm me what you spent on all the trunk n patch panels as I am needing pretty much all the exact same stuff


 pm sent


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Laurel Green... Mmmmmmmmm.. Love that color. Lookin good mang. :thumbsup:


thanks homie I know everythime I see that color I get flashes of me cruzin my ride :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

so i went to go pay the body man today and pick up my car but as you can see in the first pic it is not done he did not weld the patchpanel in right in front of the wheel the body work had some blimishes as well so he has to go over it again or i figure ill take as is and not pay the balance lol


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

i got some more pics ill post tonight


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

but cant complain I guess its pretty straight as far as the body goes he only missed a couple things that i am nit picking cuz I want my car to be cleaner than the day it came from the dealer :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

6TRAE_DROP said:


> so i went to go pay the body man today and pick up my car but as you can see in the first pic it is not done he did not weld the patchpanel in right in front of the wheel the body work had some blimishes as well so he has to go over it again or i figure ill take as is and not pay the balance lol


 what about the trunk floor and over the axle? i must say weather body work is done or not its moving along fast. its crazy seeing it come together


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

trunk isdone exept for a couple of spots of rust...the verticle pice of metal that goes to the upper level of trunk....ove the rear axel seemed to be fine the last I seen of I just need the verticle pieces illl post up some pics


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

*Not sure how the hell im goin to repair this dont think they sell the patch panel this is were the top rests














*


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

any pointers I think it would be hard to find a parts conv trea with these pieces that are solid to transplant them:dunno:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

6TRAE_DROP said:


> *Not sure how the hell im goin to repair this dont think they sell the patch panel this is were the top rests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the first pic is inside the vert tub most people dont even fix that it would be super hard to get in there to patch it some or use fiberall and hand sand,the bottem pic is the left rear body mount which is a common problem on every impala and they sell those new. thats the part thats in front of the patch u did on the inside of the truck where its flat up and down. an in that one pic looks like it needs a little more work to me.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

body mount
http://www.impalaparts.com/product.php?productid=6164TBBL 

metal peice that goes over body mount

http://www.impalaparts.com/product.php?productid=6164BBCL


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Cool im not sure how I missed them parts I been looking on different sites for them guess I was looking in wrong spot...yea the trunk definatly still needs some work that verticle pice and the body mount really bug me....I also need to repair the part under the tail lights as well ....I figured get the big stuff out of the way first then re look everything to see what else is needed plus when I dont do it all at once my girl doesnt trip as much lol


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Yea it needs more work all over the body nothing to major I went yesterday and not picked the whole car I got a sharpie and circled about 10-15 things that he still needed to work on ....he was pissed o well ftp


----------



## west coast ridaz

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Yea it needs more work all over the body nothing to major I went yesterday and not picked the whole car I got a sharpie and circled about 10-15 things that he still needed to work on ....he was pissed o well ftp


if you have to go to body man and point out things he missed you already no he not doing it right so keep an eye on him you shouldnt have to point any thing out to him just my 2 cents


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

The vert tub piece that is rusty you can drill out the spot welds to the inner structure where the convertable rack bolts to, too allow access to cut out the rusted metal and replace that way will also make it easier to do floor repair as well.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


looks like he overlapped the qtr on that rear section, you want to make sure that is all aligned and welded in correct aswell.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

good job with that therebuild so far TTt :thumbsup:


----------



## leg46y

triple green


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

thats exactly what he did so I had him re-do it it looks good now he tried to tell me that the part on the back is a seprate piec I did not buy but i knew what it was.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

west coast ridaz said:


> if you have to go to body man and point out things he missed you already no he not doing it right so keep an eye on him you shouldnt have to point any thing out to him just my 2 cents


 yea i know I shouldnt have to point stuff out but unfortunatly i had to the owner of the shop is a good freind his worker i think is a bit lazy though....they took care of everything for me though the car is ready for pick up now I was going to have his shop paint it but I think differently now I am going to contact this local painter SIC713 he does bad ass work but that wont be till may or so


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

leg46y said:


> triple green


 dam that looks killer


----------



## kandychromegsxr

leg46y said:


> triple green


thats hottttt


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

leg46y said:


> triple green


Seen it in person really nice car


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

6TRAE_DROP said:


> *Not sure how the hell im goin to repair this dont think they sell the patch panel this is were the top rests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


At least yours has floors right there lol.. Build topic starting soon I swear..


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

I just brought her home today overall im pretty happy with the work that was done...just knocked off a wrapped and molded frame as well will post up pics soon.....the build will be a bit slow from here till may due to the fact that im getting married in march and need to stack up some chips to pay for it but ill be doing small things here n there to keep it moving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tage

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


wow you are getting this car together quick! very nice work.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

just knocked this one off


----------



## Mr Gee

Lookin good!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

ofcourse im going to re paint it i plan to pinstripe and get some leafing done to it as well


----------



## KERRBSS

6TRAE_DROP said:


> ofcourse im going to re paint it i plan to pinstripe and get some leafing done to it as well


is that for the rag? dont forget the extra mounts....looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

YEA I GOT FOUR EXTRA MOUNTS FROM CANDYCHROMEGXSR


----------



## Tage

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


Very Nice!


----------



## 63 VERT

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


 Is that at last minute


----------



## DannyG

Looking good bro


----------



## npazzin

frame looks good, is that a full wrap? doesn't look like it had anything done to the rear spring perch? the front crossmember looks nice an smooth!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

63 VERT said:


> Is that at last minute


 yea howd you know did all the car parts in the back ground give it away:dunno:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

npazzin said:


> frame looks good, is that a full wrap? doesn't look like it had anything done to the rear spring perch? the front crossmember looks nice an smooth!


 As far as I know its a full wrap i trust them they know their shit build some bad ass rides


----------



## 63 VERT

Yes that's a one stop shop Tim and Bruce are good people.


----------



## TWEEDY

This things moving right along..


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

63 VERT said:


> Yes that's a one stop shop Tim and Bruce are good people.


 yea they are cool as hell I get motivation everytime I go the always have somethin tight in the shop


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Im going to do a mock fitting with the new frame to mount the vert body mounts and then tear the frame back down and send it to get painted hopefully some time within the next month or so ill be doing this on my time off so it might take a while


----------



## big C

63 VERT said:


> Yes that's a one stop shop Tim and Bruce are good people.


 X2 got a chance to meet them both at the moultrie swap meet last year


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Love this build :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


looks good homie, last minute customs they are the shit I fucks with Bruce :420:


----------



## fjc422

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


That frame looks sick!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

debating what I should do next these are my opitions .......

A: paint stripe and leaf the fram weld on body mounts first ofcourse. but I will need to get my hands on a rotesserie for frame for this one.

B: stock pile a bunch of misc parts since i will need a bunch wires light brake booster top acc. ect

What do yall think either way I can only do one at a time.......


----------



## TWEEDY

Frame first bro IMO... Gotta have a base to build from.


----------



## leg46y

TWEEDY said:


> Frame first bro IMO... Gotta have a base to build from.


I disagree. I wouldnt want to have the frame done but sitting around for ages before you slowly gather parts.
Id start on the frame once you got most your parts ready, that way its still all fresh.

just my opinion.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

6TRAE_DROP said:


> debating what I should do next these are my opitions .......
> 
> A: paint stripe and leaf the fram weld on body mounts first ofcourse. but I will need to get my hands on a rotesserie for frame for this one.
> 
> B: stock pile a bunch of misc parts since i will need a bunch wires light brake booster top acc. ect
> 
> What do yall think either way I can only do one at a time.......





TWEEDY said:


> Frame first bro IMO... Gotta have a base to build from.





leg46y said:


> i disagree. i wouldnt want to have the frame done but sitting around for ages before you slowly gather parts.
> id start frame once you got most your parts ready, that way its still all fresh.
> 
> just my op.


i kinda agree with both, depending on how long u think its goin to take u with your budget if not long i would go ahead and knock out rolling frame assy, but me personally i would try to get body and paint down first sense that seems to be the hardest part for me, then the frame and susp and mate the 2, then it can chill out looking good and that will give you more drive to get all the little shit so u can be done


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

I think im leaning toward painting the frame and building it up I just need to get a rotesseri for the frame or ask the painter if he can paint it without


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

I think after this next step it may be on hold till jan or feb the latest


----------



## fjc422

You got it, do the frame first. I did it the other way and I've had a gang of stuff just sitting around the house for the past year. At least if you do the frame you can build onto something as get it.


----------



## TWEEDY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/316064-tweedys-63-rag-goodtimes-build.html Took me a month but I started a topic bro, the first few pages will mainly be boring tear down stuff. Should really take off after the holidays..


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Not much going on right now with the car finally got the frame home thanks to bruce from last minute. just stackin some more paper to hit the next couple rounds with it hard.


----------



## vouges17

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Not much going on right now with the car finally got the frame home thanks to bruce from last minute. just stackin some more paper to hit the next couple rounds with it hard.


thats whats up and Bruce is a good dude


----------



## 65chevyman

Good build


----------



## STKN209

man very good build....homie....fast too.......i think you should go with laurel green...man thats a killa color. u will be turning more heads with that paint scheme.........good luck...


----------



## CJAY

lookin good homie!!! i just started my fame and your topic is a motivator fasho!!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

preciaate everyone checking out my build im working on making something happen soon maybe by the year end should have some good progress...evryone in towns super busdy with work cuz of the magnificos show so ill do somethin soon after


----------



## impalaluv

here's tha steps i did on a buget...1 frame 2 suspension 3belly 4 back on tha frame 5 paint 6 motor 7 put it together ...i mean my cars not all that but ..its for me ,just a street ride for me and my son untill he takes it ...but i hope this helps ,i mean if your on a buget like i was ..good luck homie !


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

I seen your build it looks dam good thanks for the info homie that belly looks sic


----------



## vouges17

impalaluv said:


> here's tha steps i did on a buget...1 frame 2 suspension 3belly 4 back on tha frame 5 paint 6 motor 7 put it together ...i mean my cars not all that but ..its for me ,just a street ride for me and my son untill he takes it ...but i hope this helps ,i mean if your on a buget like i was ..good luck homie !
> View attachment 394549
> View attachment 394550
> View attachment 394551
> View attachment 394552
> View attachment 394553
> View attachment 394554
> View attachment 394555
> View attachment 394556


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

I put some work in a couple nights ago


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

photobucket isnt working or I would upload what I got done nothing major just took car off frame and took any parts of use off frame


----------



## JOHNER

Lookin good,shes moving along fast!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

this was all done a couple nights ago had to get the frame stripped so my boy can haul it off


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

out with the old








in with the new


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

christmas came ealry lo just knocked this off its old and dirtys as hell but will do the job


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

thank you it would be alot faster if I could figure out what color scheme im to indecisive right now to chooseseems like evrything has been done before and dont want to jock anyones ride


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Just pick up a chrome sway bar n sleeves


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## willskie187

Damn homie u bustin ur ass :thumbsup:and it looks like santa liked you :biggrin:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

My new shoes!!!!


----------



## Lowrider760

Good luck


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Thanks bro


----------



## FunkytownRoller

Damn bro....Most people, Including me, wouldnt have given that car a second look in the condition it was in.....All I can say is DAMN!!!! That thing looks great man....thats true dedication there.....Keep it up homie


----------



## kandychromegsxr

damn man people scared of a little work but look how quick and easy its coming together for you, keep up the good work homie


----------



## TWEEDY

Yea, the looks will scare people easy, shit I was skeptical after breaking my car down myself. When you actually think about it the body parts n pans arent all that expensive and its easier than it looks.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

well actually, I dont even have the room to do something like this....Plus, I aint ballin either...hahaha....a project like this would take me forever to finish....I did take my regal all the way down with no idea what I was doing though, and ended up making it into LRM with it....  Im not scared to try it, but this is alot of work....seems like the way to do something like this would be to save a good stack of cash, THEN buy one like this to where you got money ready to throw at it. SOmething like this isnt gonna be cheap if you dont know anyone to help you out. I remember when that car was up for sale, I seen that and was like SHIT!!!!!! there aint no way I'd do it.....It is looking very good though....I gave him his props


----------



## KERRBSS

TWEEDY said:


> Yea, the looks will scare people easy, shit I was skeptical after breaking my car down myself. When you actually think about it the body parts n pans arent all that expensive and its easier than it looks.


I'll co-sign that. My car sat for 3 years cuz I was scared/nervous. Now that shit is a walk in the park to me. I'd do another without thinking twice


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Yea it is a lot of work especially if you don't always have homies to help out. I have been around cars all my life but seeing people's build topics on here really inspired me that's y I decided to post mine so I can stay motivated and hopefully inspire others to do the same n save a old school


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

Looking Good!!!!!:thumbsup: Can't wait to Start On Mine Some More....


----------



## kandychromegsxr

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Yea it is a lot of work especially if you don't always have homies to help out. I have been around cars all my life but seeing people's build topics on here really inspired me that's y I decided to post mine so I can stay motivated and hopefully inspire others to do the same n save a old school


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dp64

what do u need to make a 62 vert set up work on a 64


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Might want to contact kandychromegxsr


----------



## TWEEDY

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Might want to contact kandychromegxsr


X2..


----------



## kandychromegsxr

dp64 said:


> what do u need to make a 62 vert set up work on a 64


 that really dosent make much sense. the only thing that will really work is the tub and quarter glass. top rack vent windows windshield post and trim are all different on 62 and different shape then a 63-64 you that stuff from a 63-64 unless you wanted to build something funky a 64 with 62 vert post


----------



## Groc006

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Yea it is a lot of work especially if you don't always have homies to help out. I have been around cars all my life but seeing people's build topics on here really inspired me that's y I decided to post mine so I can stay motivated and hopefully inspire others to do the same n save a old school


I'm with you on this one homie!!

I still have a very long road ahead of me on my Rag but like you, I'll get there soon!
Keep up the goods work!


----------



## vouges17

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Yea it is a lot of work especially if you don't always have homies to help out. I have been around cars all my life but seeing people's build topics on here really inspired me that's y I decided to post mine so I can stay motivated and *hopefully inspire others to do the same n save a old school*


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

decision decisions so many to make just jumped a big hurdle today with the car and finaly got the power plant good ol' 350 SB will post up pics once I get it home


----------



## INKSTINCT003

WOW.. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED...


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Hell yea came home today to the title to my 63 sitting on the counter top in my name dam it feels good to finally have it in my hand


----------



## N.O.Bricks

gee thanks now i gotta watch this one too:drama:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Hopefully u won't have to watch for too long :x:


----------



## Skim

kandychromegsxr said:


> damn man people scared of a little work but look how quick and easy its coming together for you, keep up the good work homie


x2 ur doing a great job


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

fixed some of the imperfections on th frame today and also cut the wholes in trunk for battery rack


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

O yea and slowly getting rid of that nasty ass yellow


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Skim said:


> x2 ur doing a great job


Predicate it homie


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

just got the vet mounts tacked up getting closer to take the frame for paint


----------



## TWEEDY

Progress is good progress, lookin good bro


----------



## impalaluv

cars coming along good ...it's came along way since i checked in last time, keep up tha good work homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Rookie question.....wat disc brakes is everyone using oon the front with 13 s any trick to it other than grinding callipar which I refuse to do


----------



## west coast ridaz

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Rookie question.....wat disc brakes is everyone using oon the front with 13 s any trick to it other than grinding callipar which I refuse to do


abs power brake .com has a kit for 13s 0 offset


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Koo I just checked me out but they don't have prices I'll just call Monday thanks


----------



## 85CarLow

Where in NC did you get the car from?


----------



## TWEEDY

Im doin the caprice spindle swap


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TWEEDY said:


> Im doin the caprice spindle swap


 I have heard a lot of people doing this wast does it do


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

85CarLow said:


> Where in NC did you get the car from?


Greensboro homie on here candychromegsxr


----------



## kandychromegsxr

85CarLow said:


> Where in NC did you get the car from?


my back yard lol Greensboro NC


----------



## deecaddy

FunkytownRoller said:


> Damn bro....Most people, Including me, wouldnt have given that car a second look in the condition it was in.....All I can say is DAMN!!!! That thing looks great man....thats true dedication there.....Keep it up homie


Agreed....bad ass build bro....cant wait to see it finished...:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

kandychromegsxr said:


> my back yard lol Greensboro NC


Must be a big ass back yard :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

6TRAE_DROP said:


> I have heard a lot of people doing this wast does it do


 from my understanding you just sleeve the lower a arm to accept the caprice ball joint n run g body linkages and you got disc brakes. just pull the spindles from an 80s model caddy or caprice.


----------



## deecaddy

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Must be a big ass back yard :biggrin:


i guess when im ready to buy a 62 to build i know who and where i will contact..:biggrin:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

O ok so basically if I were going to convert it without a actual kit this is the way to go good to know I was thinking bout piecing together a conversion but I just found this kits thats meant for 13s I think ima go that route


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

deecaddy said:


> i guess when im ready to buy a 62 to build i know who and where i will contact..:biggrin:


 Shit he's got a deuce drop right now for cheap I was hot when I saw it shoulda waited o well but yea hit him up fo sho he always has good stuff


----------



## kandychromegsxr

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Must be a big ass back yard :biggrin:





deecaddy said:


> i guess when im ready to buy a 62 to build i know who and where i will contact..:biggrin:





6TRAE_DROP said:


> Shit he's got a deuce drop right now for cheap I was hot when I saw it shoulda waited o well but yea hit him up fo sho he always has good stuff


its a decent size lol. and the 62 rag project is a nice builder


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Some goodies I just scooped up waiting on chrome


----------



## vouges17

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Some goodies I just scooped up waiting on chrome


thats whats upper


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## Tage

6TRAE_DROP said:


>



 Very Chiney :thumbsup:


----------



## johnny64chevy

A arms looking right cuz


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Preciate it homies I'm feelin that itch this build should pic up I keep day dreamin bout ridin in my drop :x:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## LURCH63

TTT. Coming along nice.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Off to get painted


----------



## TWEEDY

You gonna cut your cylinder holes before shipping it to paint?


----------



## 909vert63

impalaluv said:


> seen worse than that ...you can do it homie ! just take your time it will get there......


X63


----------



## impala ss

looking good .... cant believe the way it looks now compared to when you first got it ....lots of props :thumbsup: this has really motivated and inspired me to working on my 64 ss impala


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TWEEDY said:


> You gonna cut your cylinder holes before shipping it to paint?


Wow I blew that one I completely forgot I guess I can ask painter to shouldn't be a problem he's cleaning it up some won't spray it till Sat


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

impala ss said:


> looking good .... cant believe the way it looks now compared to when you first got it ....lots of props :thumbsup: this has really motivated and inspired me to working on my 64 ss impala


Preciate it homie do u u have a build topic I kept one of the doors that was tore up n didn't blast it ima hang it in my garage as a reminder


----------



## rug442

:drama:


----------



## TWEEDY

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Wow I blew that one I completely forgot I guess I can ask painter to shouldn't be a problem he's cleaning it up some won't spray it till Sat


I would have just hated to see fresh paint get chipped up. Looks like the front vert mounts are missing too


----------



## Cut N 3's

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TWEEDY said:


> I would have just hated to see fresh paint get chipped up. Looks like the front vert mounts are missing too


 thanks bro i was able to get to the painter n time before he started to spray he gonna cut em for me as for the mount they were all tacked in place so the painter can have me welded nice n pretty n when we were pullin the frame out my brother n law pulled on mount if u look closely it's duck taped to the transmission mount lol


----------



## TWEEDY

Lol classic! Looking good as always, can't wait to see some color on her


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Little something I picked up from the fellas at last minute yesterday


----------



## ROB327

THAT 63 RAG HAS CAME LONG WAY KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK KEEP THE PICTURES COMING:thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth

Lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom

The Truth said:


> Lookin good homie :thumbsup:


x63


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Preciate it fellas should have some more updates of the frame soon


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

...........


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

AND STILL NOTHING:dunno:


----------



## Lac3re

TTT...


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

A lil some for the head.


----------



## boomhood

keep it going !!!


----------



## Mr.Brown

Nice build. Looking forward to the progress.:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

The first snapshot with a little color


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Before clear


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice work!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Got one mor of the cross member I'll put up later next step start to build the frame up


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## Zoom

Wow. It doesn't even look like the same car! Talk about resurrection! Mad props on this it will test your patience for sure! Good luck with your build bro


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Zoom said:


> Wow. It doesn't even look like the same car! Talk about resurrection! Mad props on this it will test your patience for sure! Good luck with your build bro


 preciate it homie o it is testing my patience especially this frame was only supposed to take three days has been at paint shop for over a month hes still not finished but at least it looks good :biggrin:


----------



## E-Dizzle

6TRAE_DROP said:


>



Really nice chrome arms!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## mrchavez

whos leafing it?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

mrchavez said:


> whos leafing it?


Joe from pistoleros


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Finally home


----------



## npazzin

:thumbsup:


----------



## dudesexy3

Nice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

impalaluv said:


> here's tha steps i did on a buget...1 frame 2 suspension 3belly 4 back on tha frame 5 paint 6 motor 7 put it together ...i mean my cars not all that but ..its for me ,just a street ride for me and my son untill he takes it ...but i hope this helps ,i mean if your on a buget like i was ..good luck homie !
> View attachment 394549
> View attachment 394550
> View attachment 394551
> View attachment 394552
> View attachment 394553
> View attachment 394554
> View attachment 394555
> View attachment 394556



That's the order I'm doing mine to!


----------



## Tage

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Finally home



I havent logged on here in a minute, dam bro you are putting in some serious work! Props to you bro!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Going to start the build up of the frame within a week or so then the motor build up will be next!!! Preciate everyone checking it out


----------



## LURCH63

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:wave:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Picked this up on my lunch break at shortys


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Can't decide Wat rear end to run not sure if I should shorten mine or go another route I heard the Toyota rear ends look to narrow and gbody need to be renforced any advice Wat would be the best rout without breaking the bank on a rear end


----------



## KERRBSS

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Can't decide Wat rear end to run not sure if I should shorten mine or go another route I heard the Toyota rear ends look to narrow and gbody need to be renforced any advice Wat would be the best rout without breaking the bank on a rear end


Ford 9". No question. Picked mine up from a local yard for $150, shortened the housing myself, and MOSER will shorten the axles for about $140.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

I didn't realize it would take this long to get my parts in :dunno:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Figured idea get em mounted up


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## impalalover64

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Figured idea get em mounted up


Niiice!!!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Decided to just shorten my reared so I went ahead and took it apart today woulda took pictures but half way through I realized my tarp had awhile in it and was spilling oil


----------



## doctahouse

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Decided to just shorten my reared so I went ahead and took it apart today woulda took pictures but half way through I realized my tarp had awhile in it and was spilling oil


You're shortening the stock rear end?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Yea well not me I just took it apart to cut down on the labor heard it was the best way to go


----------



## abelblack65

Enjoyed the build- up.


TTT for continued progress.


----------



## doctahouse

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Yea well not me I just took it apart to cut down on the labor heard it was the best way to go


Are you sure you want to shorten the factory? They're prone to have problems keeping the axles in. That is unless you're going with a new bearing design that is.


----------



## KERRBSS

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Figured idea get em mounted up


I want these!


----------



## npazzin

are you sayin the factory rear end is a "c-clip" rear end, an that he shoud have c-clip eliminators intstalled? i thought about shortening my factory rear end is why im askin 



doctahouse said:


> Are you sure you want to shorten the factory? They're prone to have problems keeping the axles in. That is unless you're going with a new bearing design that is.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

I don't know about c clips but when I took it apart the differential had 10 or so bolts and each axel had 4 bolts :dunno: not sure how there would be problems with the axels stayin in place if they're bolted in


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

My housing only had nuts on the front side not the back and gear and all cam out once the nuts were off


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

doctahouse said:


> Are you sure you want to shorten the factory? They're prone to have problems keeping the axles in. That is unless you're going with a new bearing design that is.


I was goin to get a Toyota rear end but it seems to be frowned upon around here to put non gm parts on a chevy


----------



## doctahouse

6TRAE_DROP said:


> I was goin to get a Toyota rear end but it seems to be frowned upon around here to put non gm parts on a chevy



If GM would have built a better unit, then you wouldn't have to swap your stock rear end out. Would "they" even know what a toyota rear end looks like lol? 

The stock one have a tendancy to loose axles do to poor design. Lots of guys have tried tack welding the retainer, putting screws in etc but never really sloves the problem. It would suck to put all that work into your stock rear end just to have it fail in the end. Check out the hydraulic forums. There is a ton of topics on it.


Ford nine or toyota is what I would consider.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

That's the route I was leaning towards but I can't seem to find anyone in town to convert one I haven't taken it yet still thinking on it


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

After talking to a bunch of people a Toyota rear end is we're im leaning towards so next step I gotta locate one already found some one to convert it


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Painted my spindles they came out decent


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

What year and make do I need the Toyota rear end from


----------



## regal ryda

98-02 Tacoma 4x2 not 4x4


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


these look nice who did you order those from if you dont mind me askin


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Empire customs was a bit of a wait but there flawless and they were a good price 420 shipped new bushings no cores needed


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

ThNks regal ryda


----------



## regal ryda

no problem....shouldnt be too hard to find one hit up the local Pik-n-pull


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Bout o start assembling my front end here soon wat bolts is very one using I've seen a kit but the bolts are black that won't look good with the chrome


----------



## fullsize67

Dang looks good man. glad to see you took on that much of a project. i hate to see cars get wasted and looks like your doing a good job of hooking it up


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

fullsize67 said:


> Dang looks good man. glad to see you took on that much of a project. i hate to see cars get wasted and looks like your doing a good job of hooking it up


Thanks homie I always wanted a drop top so I took this one on for a couple reasons first because its not expensive to build as a 58~61 which is Wat I really wanted but did not want to do my first build on one figured I'd get my feet wet with this and really get down on one of those next all though I'm not cutting any corners on this one for sure second this website really inspired me I kept seeing all these builds n made me wanna take one on


----------



## vouges17

:wave:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Does anyone know how the drive shaft works with Toyota rear end


----------



## regal ryda

dont think its too much you have to do, if the yoke is the one that just accepts the u joint, worst case senario you have to change the yoke on the pumpkin


----------



## regal ryda

here's mine before the impala mounts get put on


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

I'm going to get a slip yoke I still need to buy a drive shaft since u already have one Watd u do about the brakes in the rear and do 13s clear


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## AmericanBully4Life

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Test fit for some reason of bolts don't fit in New bushings


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

and I didn't even think about the cylinder hole so now I have to widen it some cuz it hits the shaft


----------



## IMPALA863

uffin:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

My New seat


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

So my cylinders are hitin the cross bar on a arm I didn cut the wholes whoever built frame did any advise......


----------



## 63 VERT

Maybe some shims in between the frame and crossbar???


----------



## vouges17

6TRAE_DROP said:


> So my cylinders are hitin the cross bar on a arm I didn cut the wholes whoever built frame did any advise......


may be the c style will clear talk to the Grinch


----------



## fullsize67

vouges17 said:


> may be the c style will clear talk to the Grinch


:thumbsup:IMO those look alot cleaner anyway. Is he making them? ive been wanting a set


----------



## regal ryda

vouges17 said:


> may be the c style will clear talk to the Grinch


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:wave:


----------



## MrLavish

Hey did you paint your frame a high gloss black? post some more pictures of that frame because i', at the cross between painting my frame black or the same color as my car


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

They're in here some were its a high gloss black but I decided to paint the car black is why I would def do the color match if I was u


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

MrLavish said:


> Hey did you paint your frame a high gloss black? post some more pictures of that frame because i', at the cross between painting my frame black or the same color as my car


Pgs 13-15


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Slooooooooooooowwwwwwww.... Nothing going on right now lacking a couple small things for the frame to be put together


----------



## impalaluv

coming along good ...keep her going !


----------



## carlito77

X63 looking real good :thumbsup:


----------



## MrLavish

so you thinking blue car blue frame with chrome undies? i'm thinking black and chrome frame with blue bottom but i'm waiting to find somewhere on here who did a black frame with a different color body


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

MrLavish said:


> so you thinking blue car blue frame with chrome undies? i'm thinking black and chrome frame with blue bottom but i'm waiting to find somewhere on here who did a black frame with a different color body


Hell yeah I would say color match is the only way to go but to each there own you know


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Thanks for stopping by everyone waiting on a couple different things right now but I will post pics once I get everything right


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Getting these gas lines polished so I can start to install them will post up pix when I'm done


----------



## 66LOW

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Getting these gas lines polished so I can start to install them will post up pix when I'm done


:h5::drama::h5:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

messing around in the garage I messed up on the assembly since its my first time but I figured it out now


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

6TRAE_DROP said:


> [/QU
> OTE] what kind of wheel is this


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## rug442

6TRAE_DROP said:


> and I didn't even think about the cylinder hole so now I have to widen it some cuz it hits the shaft


HAVE SOME ONE MAKE YOU SOME LIKE THESE.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

I fixed it I just threw a couple washers and cleared no problem


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Now I'm having trouble with the rotors going on I bought a disc brake kit but the bearings don't seem to fit right:dunno:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## npazzin

SWEET


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

npazzin said:


> SWEET


That's Wat I said I wasted 3hrs on Sunday then it hit me yesterday Wat I was doing wrong and I put it together n less than 5 min


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Used the old rear end for now so it can roll


----------



## npazzin

was it that washer that has the notch for the groove in the spindle?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

No my cuz swore up and down he knew what he was doing I neve installed rotors and bearings before he was helping me and was saying that both bearings went inside the rotor and I couldn't get the rotor to go all the way back like that cuz the mall bearing goes on outside


----------



## npazzin

lamo, thas good shit right there! atleast its on:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Used the old rear end for now so it can roll


ur build is comein out nice


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

preciate it bro ill have some more progress within a couple of weeks


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Might be selling this rotesseri here pretty soon ima get the belly painted in two weeks then I don't think I'm going to need it anymore


----------



## Cut N 3's

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Might be selling this rotesseri here pretty soon ima get the belly painted in two weeks then I don't think I'm going to need it anymore


how much?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Idk 400-450 I think I paid 500 for it I forgot its good for personal projects I got it used from last minute


----------



## Cut N 3's

u got a pm


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## regal ryda

looking good homie


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> looking good homie


*x63*


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Thanks fellas I should have some progress this Sunday


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## Catalyzed

Coming together nicely!


----------



## 63 VERT

Catalyzed said:


> Coming together nicely!


x63


----------



## npazzin

your cars lookin real good, just don't think this line routing is a good idea


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Idk I just order the gas lines and that's how I was told to do it we will see


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Nex weekend I plan to install doors and front end


----------



## RAYG63IMPALA

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB327

63 VERT LOOKING NICE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Preciate it fellas was hopping to put doors and front end on to get my body man to block it a few more times and theow a nice coat of primer on but I'm waiting on a few parts to come in my motor is painted already should have pictures of that soon trying to keep steady progress was hoping to have it done this nov for a show but I'm not down with rushing my ride just for a show so it may be a little longer


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

ride is looking super sweet, keep it up!


----------



## Mr. Andrew

Dammmmmmmmmmm coming along nice


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

My boy Bruce is like Santa clause round here lol


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

.........


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

....


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Better pictures


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## impalaserg

After these after market? I had nothing but bad experiences with after market hinges. I would look for some OG ones.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Yea they are reproduction got em from last minute he hasn't steered me wrong yet so we will see I'm not about to go and buy some go nes I just paid for these


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:inout:


----------



## Cut N 3's

look at all those goodies


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

More goodies showed up today


----------



## Mr Gee

EVerything lookin real good !!


----------



## vouges17

a lot of goodies


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Reyna Bros

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Yea they are reproduction got em from last minute he hasn't steered me wrong yet so we will see I'm not about to go and buy some go nes I just paid for these


I just bought my hood, both quarters, and rockers from Tim at Last Minute, those guys really know what they are talking about.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:wave:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

A bit dirty but its in


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Slammed tucked ready for skirts getting closer to painting it


----------



## Tage

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Slammed tucked ready for skirts getting closer to painting it


Looking good bro! Thats a mean tuck!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Preciate it bro I kinda been slacking but the next step is paint and that's a big hurdle so hopefully soon I should have some real progress


----------



## HMART1970

*GOOD WORK, GLAD TO SEE ANOTHER RIDE FIXING TO HIT DEEZ H-TOWN STREETS!*


----------



## Tage

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Preciate it bro I kinda been slacking but the next step is paint and that's a big hurdle so hopefully soon I should have some real progress


Dude from where this car was to now you have more than real progress at the point that you are right now! mad props to you bro!


----------



## JOHNER

Looking real good!!!


----------



## vouges17

johner956 said:


> Looking real good!!!


*x63*


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

HMART1970 said:


> *GOOD WORK, GLAD TO SEE ANOTHER RIDE FIXING TO HIT DEEZ H-TOWN STREETS!*


Preciate it, I can't wait to pull this one out shooting for march 2013


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Thanks fellas for checking out my build, and the words of encouragement


----------



## Curtis Fisher

Great build bro keep pushing


----------



## HMART1970

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Preciate it, I can't wait to pull this one out shooting for march 2013


:thumbsup:


----------



## abelblack65

GREAT progress!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Adapter flange for my rear end came in


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Got a couple more pieces on order before paint


----------



## Tage

:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaluv

cars come along way ...good job !
:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

preciate it fellas....im pretty excited about this piece I just order will post up pics when it arrives!


----------



## big C

Damn homie your car has come along way looking good bro.


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Damn homie your car has come along way looking good bro.


x63


----------



## Boone

Dam homie you do some good work brought that car back to life.


----------



## Granada

REAL SWEET:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:wave:


----------



## JOHNER

Coming out clean,love the cross laced 13s,have you chose what color schemes you going with??


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

johner956 said:


> Coming out clean,love the cross laced 13s,have you chose what color schemes you going with??


Yes I have but Tryin to keep it on the low there's a lot of cars being built out there right now I'm tryin to be a little different since everything been done it seems like but soon enough it will have some color on it


----------



## JOHNER

Your off to a hell of a start,caint wait to see what you do with it...:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Slammed tucked ready for skirts getting closer to painting it


Man dat looks hot!:thumbsup: u puttin work out pretty good on this


----------



## LaidbackLuis

you're making huge strides. Things are coming together nicely. Keep up the great work.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Cut N 3's said:


> Man dat looks hot!:thumbsup: u puttin work out pretty good on this


We gonna be ridin these street real soon bro!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Sin7 said:


> you're making huge strides. Things are coming together nicely. Keep up the great work.


Preciate it bro I should be making a real big stride soon


----------



## npazzin

wish mine looked like that!


----------



## Cut N 3's

6TRAE_DROP said:


> We gonna be ridin these street real soon bro!


WORD....I feel u hoMie


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:run: been to busy to get my parts n have no clue were fed ex is .....


----------



## TWEEDY

Early Christmas!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Decided to start shaving my dash


----------



## vouges17

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Decided to start shaving my dash


good choice


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

I'll be doing the firewall next I still need to get the dashboard 100 and shave that last hole first


----------



## vouges17

6TRAE_DROP said:


> I'll be doing the firewall next I still need to get the dashboard 100 and shave that last hole first


:thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

Congrats awesome build, can't wait to see it done in the shows and the streets!


----------



## dat620

as the others have said, you have made great progress with this ride, from how it looked in the beginning til now, WOW ! keep up the great work !


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

sending it off to paint on friday i want to protect my frame rims and suspension from overspray any recomendations im thinking seram wrap:dunno:


----------



## Zoom

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Bout to wrap this thing up literally


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Battery was downhill so no flash but I wrapped the front end and 4 wheels


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

I'll take better ones tomorrow


----------



## TONY MONTANA

WHO DID YOU DECIDE TO GO WITH ON YOUR PAINT? NICE BUILD BY THE WAY:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

A local paint n body shop same guy that did all my metal work I figure it's the best way so if anything wrong he's ro only one who touched it ....he's going to lay the base coat then I'm sending off to Sic to throw down on it


----------



## Emailad4me773

Nice build Homie!!!!!

Watching and taking notes.


----------



## Emailad4me773

6TRAE_DROP said:


>



Where did you order these patches from?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Emailad4me773 said:


> Where did you order these patches from?


Bruce from last minute customs he's a cool ass dude not only sells product does work and owns a couple bad rides too !


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## sic713

i would just take wheels off if i was you... i need it on donuts when it comes my way..


----------



## StinkyPete

wrap it better when paint sprays it makes a fog it will stick to everything


----------



## vouges17

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Bruce from last minute customs he's a cool ass dude not only sells product does work and owns a couple bad rides too !


yeh he has hooked me up several times and im in Nebraska good dude :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

sic713 said:


> i would just take wheels off if i was you... i need it on donuts when it comes my way..


I think I git some for the front but nit for the rear cuz its a tacoma rear end not sure if bolt pattern is same


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Git my skirts


----------



## sic713

6TRAE_DROP said:


> I think I git some for the front but nit for the rear cuz its a tacoma rear end not sure if bolt pattern is same


Oh yea..that's right..fuck it.of that wrap stays on good, keep it..lol


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

sic713 said:


> Oh yea..that's right..fuck it.of that wrap stays on good, keep it..lol


i got a couple rolls of wrap at the house car has not left yet ill re wrap everything and cross my fingers


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

One more piece closer to beibg complete


----------



## Raw Doggin U

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:wave:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Shes off to paint


----------



## npazzin

nice


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Took a shot of my motor while I was at the shop


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Getting cleaned up for paint


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Getting cleaned up for paint


----------



## npazzin

im sure you already said what you want, but what color scheme you goin with?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Black then shes getting molested by sic713


----------



## npazzin

cool!!!


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

He got right on it perfecting the belly first


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

I h ad to add sone cut coils to rear so it wouldn't scrape going up flat bed just temporary till I hook up my pumps


----------



## andres18954

Looking good homie


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Black then shes getting molested by sic713


nice


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Just in from David's


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

The cowl took a while to get in but I think its a must for wat im trying to do


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


NICE GOTTA GET ONE OF THOSE MYSELF!!!LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TONY MONTANA said:


> NICE GOTTA GET ONE OF THOSE MYSELF!!!LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


 Got it from the grinch he is very reasonable on wat he sells them for ....thanks


----------



## Texas Flood 81

looking good keep up the work :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Texas Flood 81 said:


> looking good keep up the work :thumbsup:


Thanks bro wats left on urs I heard u got sone new chrome!


----------



## Texas Flood 81

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Thanks bro wats left on urs I heard u got sone new chrome![ .................... i just need to start putting things back on the car and some wiring ...... yea i got some chrome :nicoderm:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Texas Flood 81 said:


> 6TRAE_DROP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro wats left on urs I heard u got sone new chrome![ .................... i just need to start putting things back on the car and some wiring ...... yea i got some chrome :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool cant wait to check it out
Click to expand...


----------



## Ahhwataday

Heeellll yeeaaaa


----------



## Texas Flood 81

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Texas Flood 81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool cant wait to check it out
> 
> 
> 
> yea should be soon cant wait to see your ride to
Click to expand...


----------



## superwidesec

wow!!! thats all i can say about this build . when i saw the car you were starting with all i could say was "good luck ?????? " because i thought you would never be this far in the short amount of time you've been building. now your car looks great and it's well built as well. so you know where it's been. i've done alot of crazy builds but none with a start like yours, that car was a wreck and now it's a king. i have so much respect for you it's crazy . bring it on home brother ! GREAT BUILD !!!!!!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

superwidesec said:


> wow!!! thats all i can say about this build . when i saw the car you were starting with all i could say was "good luck ?????? " because i thought you would never be this far in the short amount of time you've been building. now your car looks great and it's well built as well. so you know where it's been. i've done alot of crazy builds but none with a start like yours, that car was a wreck and now it's a king. i have so much respect for you it's crazy . bring it on home brother ! GREAT BUILD !!!!!!!!


Thanks , means a lot....ive attempted other builds on cars that ran or were close to running but to Me this was the easiest because you have a fresh canvas ....thanks again I should have some updates soon


----------



## Cut N 3's

Ttt


----------



## Texas Flood 81

stopping by TTT


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Wats up fellas


----------



## regal ryda

Wuts good Rube


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

regal ryda said:


> Wuts good Rube


Chillin bro trying to get through this build to get it on these streets


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Getting rid of tge last of the cancer


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

The rockers needed work and as u can see in top rihht hand sidevof pic the weld is not corect but it will all be fixed in due time


----------



## Texas Flood 81

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Wats up fellas


 notting man just trying to finish my classes this week and trying to find time to work on the ride when im not working or at school


----------



## TONY MONTANA

CRAZY HOW THIS CAR STARTED AND WHERE ITS AT NOW IN SUCH A SHORT AMOUNT OF TIME.. MAD PROPS HOMIE KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Texas Flood 81 said:


> notting man just trying to finish my classes this week and trying to find time to work on the ride when im not working or at school


I heard you were getting into painting


----------



## Texas Flood 81

6TRAE_DROP said:


> I heard you were getting into painting


 yes sir im learing it all from body work to painted to frame work and panel removing and replacing


----------



## npazzin

where?


Texas Flood 81 said:


> yes sir im learing it all from body work to painted to frame work and panel removing and replacing


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Texas Flood 81 said:


> yes sir im learing it all from body work to painted to frame work and panel removing and replacing


Thats bad ass we will have to see wat it do on my next project hopefully a 59/60 drop


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Texas Flood 81

npazzin said:


> where?


 college here is San Antonio called St Philips


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Just in


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

that boy bruce is santa clause for grown golks


----------



## Texas Flood 81

6TRAE_DROP said:


> that boy bruce is santa clause for grown golks


 ooowee i see u got sum goodies keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Gonna head to the shop to see if there is any progress


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

my tacoma rear end


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Excuse the frame it's dusty as hell


----------



## Texas Flood 81

looks like werk is getting done cant wait gonig to keep :drama:


----------



## Texas Flood 81

TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's

6TRAE_DROP said:


> that boy bruce is santa clause for grown golks


Ooooo goodie goodie!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Cut N 3's said:


> Ooooo goodie goodie!


They should look better with some patterns on em


----------



## Cut N 3's

6TRAE_DROP said:


> They should look better with some patterns on em


Ya they would


----------



## Texas Flood 81

stopping by TTT


----------



## el toby

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

these bad boys will be insralled soon after paint


----------



## big C

Nice homie


----------



## Texas Flood 81

6TRAE_DROP said:


> these bad boys will be insralled soon after paint


 :wow: watch out this man not playing keep it up


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Texas Flood 81 said:


> :wow: watch out this man not playing keep it up


 I planned on doing em last but since I got powerballs with pre cuts installed and my front springs are already set up for hydraulics the car is layed and once I drop the motor in after paint the front will be too low to get car on a flat bed so I figure just get em out the way to get clearance


----------



## vouges17

ride is coming along good , like the pumps :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Just messing around at work with how I want my trunk to lay out


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

This would have the amps showing through little windows


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

The belly was pretty bad but its getting fixed


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

just picked up some goodies


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Not mine but the design im going for I have a full bench


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Might do light gray or charcoal


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Or this space Grey


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

And the goods I scooped up noyhing major just some things to complete car for paint


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## Texas Flood 81

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


 nice goodies you got there keep it up man :nicoderm:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:rimshot:


----------



## npazzin

good shit


----------



## Texas Flood 81

*TTT *


----------



## Texas Flood 81

_*TTT*_


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Might not have much progress due to the holiday wont have a chance to go look at it till after the first im ready to see some dam color lol


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Off topic but I was at my grandmas house today n foubd my old bike I never finished it gonna redo it same colors as my car n have it ready for my boy


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## regal ryda

nice recovery on the frame


----------



## Texas 61 Impala




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Texas 61 Impala said:


>


Lol


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

regal ryda said:


> nice recovery on the frame


I was pretty excited when I found it the tank has a small chip and thats it should be an easy fix


----------



## Texas Flood 81

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Off topic but I was at my grandmas house today n foubd my old bike I never finished it gonna redo it same colors as my car n have it ready for my boy


 thats going to go nice with your car and start him early good find


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

My firewall getting shaved


----------



## Texas Flood 81

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


looking good keep it up


----------



## Texas Flood 81

* :inout: TTT*


----------



## 59JUNKIE

just went threw your thread keep up the good work.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


I got da hook up on custom built parts, I used to be in da bike game, might even bring it out of retirement!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Cut N 3's said:


> I got da hook up on custom built parts, I used to be in da bike game, might even bring it out of retirement!


Ill def get at you when I do build it up I think I saw a pic of u n like 10 females aroubd a bike before


----------



## Cut N 3's

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Ill def get at you when I do build it up I think I saw a pic of u n like 10 females aroubd a bike before


Yea on Facebook, click on the link below, its my build topic


----------



## fjc422

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

A better shot if ffirewall


----------



## Texas 61 Impala




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

My door


----------



## Texas Flood 81

6TRAE_DROP said:


> My door


 looking good it come together


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Yep alk the pieces are coming together... u coMing next week?


----------



## Texas Flood 81

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Yep alk the pieces are coming together... u coMing next week?


 :dunno: having heard anything about it


----------



## vouges17

car is coming together nicely


----------



## Texas Flood 81

Texas Flood 81 said:


> :dunno: having heard anything about it


 got the txt today and talk to Lamark yea ill be there what about you


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Yep already told my wife not to make any plans lol


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

vouges17 said:


> car is coming together nicely


lol bad ass signature


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:rimshot:


----------



## Texas Flood 81

:inout:


----------



## Texas Flood 81

monday bump ttt


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Who woulda known it would take this long to do the belly and still no paint :run:


----------



## vouges17

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Who woulda known it would take this long to do the belly and still no paint :run:


can't rush that real


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Some updates


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Old school working on it


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Trying to eliminate the seams slightly....


----------



## oneblock

so cool car I know its ruff but a vert so well worth it my question is how much is a 2 door coupe in the same condition worth no windows or doors and lots of rust I could get it for 700


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Thats about wat its wo rth if its the same condition as mine was at the start


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## vouges17

looking great homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

vouges17 said:


> looking great homie :thumbsup:


Thank you just seeing it like this Makes me feel a whole lot better


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


In case ur wondering hes the body man lol


----------



## Tage

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


Looking good bro!


----------



## npazzin

makin moves! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## CJAY

:thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!


----------



## npazzin

maybe next time mask over your vin plate so you dont' get all that shit on it, or photo shop your vin in a diff order before you post it on the internet! LOL

J/K :420:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

npazzin said:


> maybe next time mask over your vin plate so you dont' get all that shit on it, or photo shop your vin in a diff order before you post it on the internet! LOL
> 
> J/K :420:


Fixed


----------



## Texas Flood 81

dam there alot of work getting done :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Texas Flood 81 said:


> dam there alot of work getting done :thumbsup:


Yea but according to his original time frame he have finished and sent to darkness last week. ..lol


----------



## Ciscos63ht

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Yea but according to his original time frame he have finished and sent to darkness last week. ..lol


CANT WAIT TO SEE WHT WHT HE DOES TO UR RIDE:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TONY MONTANA said:


> CANT WAIT TO SEE WHT WHT HE DOES TO UR RIDE:thumbsup:


Make that two of us he did a homies 63 here in town in november that will leave u speachless


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:sprint:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Some color


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Still in progress


----------



## Tage

6TRAE_DROP said:


>



:thumbsup:nice!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

CaMe out pretty good imo


----------



## Tage

6TRAE_DROP said:


> CaMe out pretty good imo


came great bro! looks good!


----------



## doctahouse

Looks good. What did you end up using for paint?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

doctahouse said:


> Looks good. What did you end up using for paint?


PPG


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Just a straight black


----------



## regal ryda

sup Rube


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

regal ryda said:


> sup Rube


Chillen bro..... wats good?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


WET WET


----------



## mrchavez

looking good..


----------



## Texas Flood 81

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


 looking good ruben keep on pushing :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


so wet looks chrome


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

vouges17 said:


> so wet looks chrome


 has 5 coats of clear :biggrin: they wet sanded and re cleared today Gonna cut n buff tomor I think


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## fjc422

TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's

Looking good, That wet black!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Touched up n recleared


----------



## Cut N 3's

Ttt


----------



## vouges17

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


that hoe is wet!


----------



## regal ryda

Sup Ruben


----------



## APACHERX3

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


ttt


----------



## mrchavez

real nice...


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

regal ryda said:


> Sup Ruben


 chillen wats good bro


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

mrchavez said:


> real nice...


Thanks bro I appreciate it


----------



## Texas Flood 81

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


 came out clean man u need shade to look at that under side lol


----------



## juangotti

Looking great! Nice build


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

juangotti said:


> Looking great! Nice build


Thanks bro I should have more updates soon


----------



## ShibbyShibby

damnnnn that floor looks awesome!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

*thanks for stopping buy my build everyone* :inout:


----------



## Cut N 3's

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Thanks bro I should have more updates soon


yo yo yo ttt


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

................................
..................................


----------



## Cut N 3's

What up Ruben


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Cut N 3's said:


> What up Ruben


Wats the deal


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Getting my skirts fitted


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

ShibbyShibby said:


> damnnnn that floor looks awesome!


 thanks bro a lot of time work and $$$ went into em


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Yes I know a whole is missing lol


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## DJLATIN

that's a lot of work from what you started with. looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

DJLATIN said:


> that's a lot of work from what you started with. looking good. :thumbsup:


 I wish I could find pics from when it touched down in Houston it looked 10x worse than the first pic I posted of it sitting in Andrews yard


----------



## lone star

Nice build


----------



## RicardoTorres509

Dam great progress!!


----------



## senossc

Very good job !!!


----------



## henry36

That's one hell of a job. One of the best build ups I've seen. Like a zombie, you're bringing that bitch back from the dead! Lol!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Yes I know a whole is missing lol


good fab work


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

henry36 said:


> That's one hell of a job. One of the best build ups I've seen. Like a zombie, you're bringing that bitch back from the dead! Lol!


. Thanks bro means alot


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Dam great progress!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:inout:


----------



## 66LOW

6TRAE_DROP said:


> *thanks for stopping buy my build everyone* :inout:


:h5: Awesome thread Brahh..


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Fresh parts kinda random but I got a good deal


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## npazzin

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## cougar_chevy

Daaaaaamn! Went thru the hole thread.. Great job! :worship:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Lets see if I can get updates today


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

First stages of some color


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


:thumbsup: thanks for that email address again..still response yet :dunno: but thanks


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

My air cleaner nothing fancy but will do


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TONY MONTANA said:


> :thumbsup: thanks for that email address again..still response yet :dunno: but thanks


May want to give him a call i dont have his number but im sure theres a couple people on here that do


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tage

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


Looking good bro!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

He should be done lining up doors hood trunk n fenders soon .....


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Dusty but u get the pic


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## regal ryda

looking good Ruben


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

regal ryda said:


> looking good Ruben


 Preciate it bro just trying to have it ready for June !


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Going back to shop today to check for progress


----------



## npazzin

looks good


----------



## senossc

Yeah good work


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Thanks fellas


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

This morning


----------



## Mr Gee

You say you used an Empire rear?


----------



## Tage

6TRAE_DROP said:


> This morning



serious progress! nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

It looks like a car now


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Mr Gee said:


> You say you used an Empire rear?


Yes and it fits perfect


----------



## lone star

Looks great


----------



## mrchavez

looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:420:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:banghead: Fuckin painters


----------



## Caballo

Sweet Sassy Molassy! This midnight weapon has been sneakin' under my radar all this time and I never saw this thread until now.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

ttt


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

lets see what this week brings for my car im ordering parts left n right but do me no good if car is stuck at paint shop :twak:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

what is everybody doing with there vert racks is there any servicing that needs to be done....


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6TRAE_DROP said:


> lets see what this week brings for my car im ordering parts left n right but do me no good if car is stuck at paint shop :twak:


just be a patient homie you have come so far in so little time with this build!!:thumbsup:dont rush the most important part of your build (body and paint)... from the build so far it looks like those guys are doing your car right and your gonna have a badass rag!!! just hate to see the shop rush on your car now when you clearly put in some serious quality work on the rest of the car


----------



## senossc

Very Beautiful project !!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TONY MONTANA said:


> just be a patient homie you have come so far in so little time with this build!!:thumbsup:dont rush the most important part of your build (body and paint)... from the build so far it looks like those guys are doing your car right and your gonna have a badass rag!!! just hate to see the shop rush on your car now when you clearly put in some serious quality work on the rest of the car


 Yea ur right went to go check it out today the paint shop actually caught on fire last week thank god my car was ok so not much progress but some


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

senossc said:


> Very Beautiful project !!!


Thank you !!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

my block about to get some love


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Slowly but surely it's coming closer to get sprayed


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## RicardoTorres509

Are you happy with that Toyota Rearend? Reason why I'm asking is planning to do the same and was wanting your opinion as far as how does it look and is there enough tuck for the skirt?


----------



## AmericanBully4Life




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Are you happy with that Toyota Rearend? Reason why I'm asking is planning to do the same and was wanting your opinion as far as how does it look and is there enough tuck for the skirt?


 there's plenty of clearance as far as looks it doesn't look as good as a say a ford 9 but for the amount I saved going with it and the extra security of knowing its re enforced I'm happy with it I'm sending off to get chrome soon so that will help with appearance


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Supposed to do the first of two paint jobs tomorrow but then again he said that would be done two weeks ago.....crossing my fingers and saying a prayer :happysad:


----------



## RicardoTorres509

6TRAE_DROP said:


> there's plenty of clearance as far as looks it doesn't look as good as a say a ford 9 but for the amount I saved going with it and the extra security of knowing its re enforced I'm happy with it I'm sending off to get chrome soon so that will help with appearance


Right on bro I will be doing the same thanks for the info.


----------



## KERRBSS

6TRAE_DROP said:


> what is everybody doing with there vert racks is there any servicing that needs to be done....


I had mine chromed, some of my bushings were shit. I couldn't find anyone that sold a new bushing/hardware kit so I machined my own bushings. Now it's like new. You'll probally need new weatherstripping too.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

great progress, keep it up!


----------



## 66LOW

:drama:awesome work


----------



## suicidal 13

S.T


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

No progress on car but my interior kit came in


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

The parts are starting to pyle up waiting on my car to get home


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## senossc

Ciadella ?


----------



## Caballo

I just skipped from your first page to your last page, and the difference in the car is amazing. You've come a long way.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Caballo said:


> I just skipped from your first page to your last page, and the difference in the car is amazing. You've come a long way.


:yes:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

senossc said:


> Ciadella ?


 no clue I got from last minute I think he said it was cars one supposobly the best kit out :dunno:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Caballo said:


> I just skipped from your first page to your last page, and the difference in the car is amazing. You've come a long way.


 thank you the Time has gone by quickly can't believe it's been 1.5 years


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TONY MONTANA said:


> :yes:


 how did your cowl come out?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6TRAE_DROP said:


> how did your cowl come out?


HAVNT GOT IT YET..TALKED TO HIM FRIDAY AND HE SAID IT WAS READY TO SHIP SO HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE HERE THIS UPCOMING WEEK


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TONY MONTANA said:


> HAVNT GOT IT YET..TALKED TO HIM FRIDAY AND HE SAID IT WAS READY TO SHIP SO HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE HERE THIS UPCOMING WEEK


 he's not the fastes but his work is real nice


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

They finally got back on it this is one of the last coats before paint I believe


----------



## Cut N 3's

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


Its coming along nice


----------



## mrjones_012003

Looking good!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

mrjones_012003 said:


> Looking good!


Thank you sir


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Cut N 3's said:


> Its coming along nice


Wats good Lamark


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:inout:


----------



## vouges17

looking good over there


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Been stacking parts for the ride got everything for the motor already


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## Texas Flood 81

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


 looking good looks like that motor should come out real nice


----------



## senossc

6TRAE_DROP said:


> no clue I got from last minute I think he said it was cars one supposobly the best kit out :dunno:


Ok thanks


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Texas Flood 81 said:


> looking good looks like that motor should come out real nice


 I hope so just waiting on painter to paint block n tranny so I can build it up


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

senossc said:


> Ok thanks


 I asked Bruce from last minute customs he said its a ciadella....


----------



## Havocg12

looking good man....


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Slooooooooooowwwww progress


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## big C

Shit brother slow progress is better than no progress. I have not touched my car in over a week had the damn flu thought I was going to die.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Failed attemp at posting a video of my car ^^^^^


----------



## CadillacTom

TTT


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Bruce from last minute just stopped by the crib


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

all the side trim hood n trunk moldings


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Its about dam time


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## thecaveman

You got alot of nice parts. Looks ready for paint? What color?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

thecaveman said:


> You got alot of nice parts. Looks ready for paint? What color?


 It's gonna be black


----------



## thecaveman

You have done a hell of a job!


----------



## Tage

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


Dope! I know youre excited as all hell bro!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Tage said:


> Dope! I know youre excited as all hell bro!


 he'll yea it's a long time and a lot of money invested n haven't been able to even take it around the block


----------



## Tage

6TRAE_DROP said:


> he'll yea it's a long time and a lot of money invested n haven't been able to even take it around the block


Bro I KNOW and FEEL your pain 10000000000000% Im right there with you!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Bad pic but we got it


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Bad pic but we got it


:thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman

Wow man that looks bad ass!! Big day getting color on it!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

thecaveman said:


> Wow man that looks bad ass!! Big day getting color on it!


 he'll yea Ima go check it out in person tomor :run:


----------



## regal ryda

Looks good Reuben


----------



## senossc

Nice


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Today was one of the shittiest days I've had in a while. After really pushing to finish my car these past couple months, I'm gonna take a step back for six months or so and regroup..... I took my lunch break to go see my ride in person for the first time painted and as I was at the shop talking to the painter a car was leaving its parking spot and his brakes went out. He side swiped my rf fender n damaged the hood a lil but the whole situation is fucked up and screwing with my head .... My deadline was June but I think I'm going to regroup and shoot for 2014


----------



## thecaveman

Damn im sorry!!! I hate to hear shit that!!:facepalm:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Today was one of the shittiest days I've had in a while. After really pushing to finish my car these past couple months, I'm gonna take a step back for six months or so and regroup..... I took my lunch break to go see my ride in person for the first time painted and as I was at the shop talking to the painter a car was leaving its parking spot and his brakes went out. He side swiped my rf fender n damaged the hood a lil but the whole situation is fucked up and screwing with my head .... My deadline was June but I think I'm going to regroup and shoot for 2014


:facepalm: aww damn so sorry to hear that bro..i was really happy to see you was moving again..keep your head together bro..(minor setback for a major come up) all great builds have them..so now we all will be looking for the major come up in this build :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER

Ahh man, im truly sorry to here this  your already ahead of the game bro, youve got to this point in no time.! keep your head up homie..


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

So the car is on hold for the next couple weeks until the insurance from the shop sorts everyhting out then the fender is at least two weeks out after that.... talked to the painter at his pace its gonna take 2 months to finish paint.....:banghead:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TONY MONTANA said:


> :facepalm: aww damn so sorry to hear that bro..i was really happy to see you was moving again..keep your head together bro..(minor setback for a major come up) all great builds have them..so now we all will be looking for the major come up in this build :thumbsup:


 Im comin out hard but not sure when I was rushing the car for a picnic in Dallas this summer but now since im going to miss the deadline ima pump the brakes on this and push for late 2013 early 2014 I would post a pic but i deleted it cuz it pissed me off to look at it lol


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Im comin out hard but not sure when I was rushing the car for a picnic in Dallas this summer but now since im going to miss the deadline ima pump the brakes on this and push for late 2013 early 2014 I would post a pic but i deleted it cuz it pissed me off to look at it lol


GOOD CUZ I DNT WANNA SEE IT EITHER MIGHT PISS ME OFF TOO!!!LOL


----------



## KAKALAK

Damn bro that sucks!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS

Seen the pic, and trust me its a sight you don't wanna see. Enough to make you sick. Keep your head up hoMie. It'll get done.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

NIX CUSTOMS said:


> Seen the pic, and trust me its a sight you don't wanna see. Enough to make you sick. Keep your head up hoMie. It'll get done.


 fuckin vert trim came in today ....salt on the wound lol


----------



## vouges17

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Today was one of the shittiest days I've had in a while. After really pushing to finish my car these past couple months, I'm gonna take a step back for six months or so and regroup..... I took my lunch break to go see my ride in person for the first time painted and as I was at the shop talking to the painter a car was leaving its parking spot and his brakes went out. He side swiped my rf fender n damaged the hood a lil but the whole situation is fucked up and screwing with my head .... My deadline was June but I think I'm going to regroup and shoot for 2014


sorry to hear that shit :guns:


----------



## Tage

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Today was one of the shittiest days I've had in a while. After really pushing to finish my car these past couple months, I'm gonna take a step back for six months or so and regroup..... I took my lunch break to go see my ride in person for the first time painted and as I was at the shop talking to the painter a car was leaving its parking spot and his brakes went out. He side swiped my rf fender n damaged the hood a lil but the whole situation is fucked up and screwing with my head .... My deadline was June but I think I'm going to regroup and shoot for 2014


Dam Homie! thats messed up!!! Is the persons insurance going to pay your for the damages? or is he gonna pay from his pocket? man I sorry to hear that man. But keep pushing man, you can get it done by June.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Tage said:


> Dam Homie! thats messed up!!! Is the persons insurance going to pay your for the damages? or is he gonna pay from his pocket? man I sorry to hear that man. But keep pushing man, you can get it done by June.


 his insurance is paying for it a adjuster is going out tomor to check it out and then contact me about the repair the eta on a new fender is about two weeks


----------



## sic713

damn.. that sucks bro.. take your time.. ill be leaving in may


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

sic713 said:


> damn.. that sucks bro.. take your time.. ill be leaving in may


 I was going to put it out n tear it back down after the picnic, but now ima just wait for you hit me up when u get back ....safe travels bro!


----------



## shystie69

6TRAE_DROP said:


>



hard to Believe Its The Same 63 :wow: good job:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Lets try this again


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## TONY MONTANA

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Lets try this again


:h5:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

sorry to hear about the set back, still looking real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

Id have kick his ass fer fukin up my shit! Sounds like you kept a level head bout the whole situation, thays not easy!


----------



## RicardoTorres509

Hell yeah bro keep it up this is what keeps me motivated I know it sucks but the way you got it to what happen nothing to worry about. I does sucks but keep your head up!!! Before you know it will be done


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:sprint:


----------



## thecaveman

Hey man hows the repairs coming?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Just got the new fender and fender well in yesterday n I took a couple pics while I was there


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Got a new paint job


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Late night polishing


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman

Im glad to see you getin it turned around. Its a beautiful car!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

thecaveman said:


> Im glad to see you getin it turned around. Its a beautiful car!!!


 thank you, had plans to take it to a painter in town to throw down on some patterns but due to it taking so long to get painted i lost my spot ....shit sucks one blow after another


----------



## regal ryda

sup wit it Ruben


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

regal ryda said:


> sup wit it Ruben


 chillin bro lookin forward to yalls picnic next week....congrats again!


----------



## regal ryda

6TRAE_DROP said:


> chillin bro lookin forward to yalls picnic next week....congrats again!


thanks homie, its a good feeling, I still got a little detailing I want to do on the car still but itll all get done in time


----------



## leg46y

any updates since the misfortune? top build:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

leg46y said:


> any updates since the misfortune? top build:thumbsup:


I decided to repaint the whole car ....


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Fresh fender


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Fresh paint


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## Texas Flood 81

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


 looks good ruben keep it up man you ll be rolling soon :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Looks great keep it up!


----------



## npazzin

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

Looks great Ruben


----------



## RagTreySS

Looks like the one I am restoring. Mine (for the time being) is 4x black. By any chance do you have pics of the rear bumper with the brackets on? I took mine apart for powder coating and forgot exactly how they go. Thanks...BTW, nice build, I will be following for sure :thumbsup:.

Here's a pic of mine (63 not 61):


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

RagTreySS said:


> Looks like the one I am restoring. Mine (for the time being) is 4x black. By any chance do you have pics of the rear bumper with the brackets on? I took mine apart for powder coating and forgot exactly how they go. Thanks...BTW, nice build, I will be following for sure :thumbsup:.
> 
> Here's a pic of mine (63 not 61):
> ..
> View attachment 655296


 thank you....I wish I even had back bumpers haven't gotten there yet.


----------



## mrjones_012003

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Got bored today so I started making cuts for my rack


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Ima try n finish sunday


----------



## npazzin

*DAMN!*

mad props!


----------



## lone star

what u gonna go with in the trunk? coming along nicely


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

lone star said:


> what u gonna go with in the trunk? coming along nicely


 I got two heavy hitters hard lined running 6batteries


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

npazzin said:


> mad props!


 ha never looked at em together....Thanks bro !


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

cuTTT


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## GMY

motivation is the key


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

GMY said:


> motivation is the key


 yes it is believe it or not this build would not have been possible for me without this website !


----------



## Rico63

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## lone star

that looks like al's work bench.....


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

lone star said:


> that looks like al's work bench.....


Lol sure is he hooked it up


----------



## lone star

he does great work and doesnt try to get rich doing it.


----------



## 63 VERT

lone star said:


> that looks like al's work bench.....


x2 looks like the fender to his car in the background.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

lone star said:


> he does great work and doesnt try to get rich doing it.


Fosho his wiork is a1 and he's not out to kill anyone's retirement funds


----------



## jjfrom713

O best of luck on ya build great staying focus


----------



## regal ryda

sup wit it Rube


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

this is a bad mutha fuka


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

regal ryda said:


> sup wit it Rube


 grindin bro wat it do?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Fresh off the truck dirty ass rims


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

64_EC_STYLE said:


> this is a bad mutha fuka


 Preciate it bro


----------



## regal ryda

much of the same homie....good to see its back home now the fun part begins


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

regal ryda said:


> much of the same homie....good to see its back home now the fun part begins


 he'll yea I got a lot of work to put in the painter didn't protect the belly so my first step is gonna be to buff the belly after it gets back from we're I was telling u at the picnic of course uffin:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

jjfrom713 said:


> O best of luck on ya build great staying focus


 thanks homie


----------



## TONY MONTANA

look like it almost SIC713 time:yes:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## npazzin

damn, that paint looks good!


----------



## mrjones_012003

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


Looking good!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Just got back from Dallas picked up my vert rack and trim from chrome shop


----------



## npazzin

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

this gone be a bad mofo ruben!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TONY MONTANA said:


> this gone be a bad mofo ruben!!!


 I hope so I got a lot of work to do in these upcoming days


----------



## carlito77

looks amazing man :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 VERT

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Just got back from Dallas picked up my vert rack and trim from chrome shop


How much did they charge to chrome the rack?
And who did it?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

63 VERT said:


> How much did they charge to chrome the rack?
> And who did it?


Josh at economy plating I took to him disassembled believe it was 750 triple chrome


----------



## 63 VERT

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Josh at economy plating I took to him disassembled believe it was 750 triple chrome



Ok thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

I been looking for this pic for a while finally foubd my old phone this is the car when I first got it to Houston


----------



## Texas Flood 81

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


 looks good man keep it up you will be cruisin in no time


----------



## Texas Flood 81

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Texas Flood 81 said:


> looks good man keep it up you will be cruisin in no time


 hows the cut coming bro?


----------



## Texas Flood 81

6TRAE_DROP said:


> hows the cut coming bro?


 it coming it a roller now just need engine wired and brake lines and etc. ...... but it seam like i take 2 steps forward and get knock back 2 steps but im going to keep pushing


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## thecaveman

Its all coming together:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

This six three vert has can a ways. Looking good on the progress. Keep it going


----------



## Droop408

My dream car (in my price range) is my cutlass, but if money was no option, it'd be a rag tre. Keep up the awesome work bro.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## npazzin

bunch of baller shit in here!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

npazzin said:


> bunch of baller shit in here!!! :thumbsup:


 I wish Im just tryin to not get embarassed in Vegas this year lol


----------



## npazzin

embarrassed or not your doin a good job, an if your bustin it out in a super show theres always gona be someone with the same car that is gonna kill! like um el rey? but your shit is a fuckin diamond compared to my car so don't worry bout shit like that!!!!


----------



## lone star

that richmans chrome rack is nothing to be embarassed about....


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

npazzin said:


> embarrassed or not your doin a good job, an if your bustin it out in a super show theres always gona be someone with the same car that is gonna kill! like um el rey? but your shit is a fuckin diamond compared to my car so don't worry bout shit like that!!!!


 el rey is a bad mofo for sure ! I been wantin ti see in person


----------



## npazzin

X2!


lone star said:


> that richmans chrome rack is nothing to be embarassed about....


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Sent her off yesterday to get hooked up


----------



## CadillacTom

Keep pushing, Homie. The end is in sight!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

hooked up wit wht?:shocked:


----------



## thecaveman

that car is straight as a string!!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TONY MONTANA said:


> hooked up wit wht?:shocked:


 ill post up pics as soon as I get updates :biggrin:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

CadillacTom said:


> Keep pushing, Homie. The end is in sight!


 I know I can't wait !


----------



## big C

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## thecaveman

Yeah!!!!


----------



## juangotti

64 inserts? Looking good homie. definite motivation


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:thumbsup:


thecaveman said:


> Yeah!!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

juangotti said:


> 64 inserts? Looking good homie. definite motivation


 64 inserts seemed to match with my color scheme n I thought I would look good It should come together nicely......do u have a build topic?


----------



## juangotti

Not yet... I want to be half way before a build topic comes


----------



## bad idea

I'm not sure how I missed this build..........this car is str8!!!! Nice job!


----------



## Texas Flood 81

:yes: looking good ttt


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## thecaveman

Lookin good


----------



## juangotti

G shit


----------



## lone star

Looks nice. I got the same engine stand


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## regal ryda

motor looks good homie:wave:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Sneak peak


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## npazzin

:drama:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## regal ryda

looks good homie whos doin the patterns


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

The candy man


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

regal ryda said:


> looks good homie whos doin the patterns


 he's almost done but I'm debating if I should post pictures or just bust it out at a show


----------



## Texas Flood 81

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


  nice cant wait to see it all done


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Texas Flood 81 said:


> nice cant wait to see it all done


 the way it came out u wouldn't think he started with this


----------



## Rico63

:drama:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## regal ryda

Looks fresh


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

regal ryda said:


> Looks fresh


I just fimished up on them still gotta clean em up and paint


----------



## kandychromegsxr

WHOA homie i havent checked in on this in a while but shit you doing the damn thing shes coming out nice. its great to know that i found that car dead and you brought it black to life


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:guns:


----------



## thecaveman

Lookin good!!!


----------



## fjc422

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


 I went with the same pattern on my '63, except were the buttons go I went with suede instead of the fabric. That pattern really ties you're interior in with those graphics too! Bad azz


----------



## regal ryda

post them pattern pics mayne


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Me n the fellas last week


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

regal ryda said:


> post them pattern pics mayne


Since u asked here's a sneek peek


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

.......


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## juangotti

Damn it boi!


----------



## Texas Flood 81

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


 :wow: Damm that shit is clean


----------



## $piff

Damn gon be killin em:thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman

Lookin Goood :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Thanks fellas


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

daM can't wait to see it done and ready! good job hoMie!


----------



## regal ryda

Killin it homie :worship:


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup: NICE............


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

88spokes said:


> daM can't wait to see it done and ready! good job hoMie!





regal ryda said:


> Killin it homie :worship:





LOSTBOY said:


> DAMN! THAT'S SICK AS FUK





mrchavez said:


> :thumbsup: NICE............


Thanks fellas ill post up more once I start putting it together


----------



## JOHNER

CHEESH!!!! major moves, haven't been on here much. A lot of progress going on here!! very nice..:thumbsup:


----------



## lilred

looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:machinegun:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:sprint:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


killed it


----------



## kandychromegsxr

damn remember when you was talkin bout solid green or silver lol


----------



## impalalover64

Nice......... :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

kandychromegsxr said:


> damn remember when you was talkin bout solid green or silver lol


Yea I know I changed my mind every other week lol


----------



## HMART1970

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Yea I know I changed my mind every other week lol


I did the same thing, forced myself into my final color by getting the interior kit.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

HMART1970 said:


> I did the same thing, forced myself into my final color by getting the interior kit.


i hear ya I forced myself by getting the frame painted lol


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

SHES HOME !!!!


----------



## npazzin

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti

Final assembly? My faviorite part


----------



## HMART1970

Down hill now


----------



## lone star

The fun part now. Assembly of new trim n chrome, take your time


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

lone star said:


> The fun part now. Assembly of new trim n chrome, take your time


 ive got all the trim n chrome emblems etc ready the only thing im lacking is bumpers and time lol


----------



## lone star

6TRAE_DROP said:


> ive got all the trim n chrome emblems etc ready the only thing im lacking is bumpers and time lol


My bumpers are comin soon. I hear u on time im 6 days a week work i only get a cpl hrs after work and saturdays. But im on no ones clock so might as well take time


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

lone star said:


> My bumpers are comin soon. I hear u on time im 6 days a week work i only get a cpl hrs after work and saturdays. But im on no ones clock so might as well take time


 foreals........between my 60hr work weeks my 15 month old son wife and dogs I barely have time to do anything......but on the bright side I did manage to get about 90% of wire new wire harness for the car installed tonight


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Where'd u get ur bumpers from Lonestar


----------



## lone star

Pmd


----------



## runninlow

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Since u asked here's a sneek peek


Patterns lookin good!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:dunno:


lone star said:


> Pmd


----------



## 310~SFCC

Just went through all 53 pages. Awesome job on this 63 bro :thumbsup:!!!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

310~SFCC said:


> Just went through all 53 pages. Awesome job on this 63 bro :thumbsup:!!!!!


 thank you I should have some major updates in a week or so


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:machinegun:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## Cut N 3's

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Lets see wat tonight brings.....


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Cut N 3's said:


> :thumbsup:


 wats up Lamark


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## npazzin

looks good!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 817Lowrider

Nice


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

817Lowrider said:


> Nice


Thanks homie


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

npazzin said:


> looks good!!!


Thank you sir!


----------



## SAM1

chingon


----------



## king debo

Lookin damn good!


----------



## Droop408

Living the good life!!!


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66

Wen't through all 54 pages of your build topic, very nice.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

topless_66 said:


> Wen't through all 54 pages of your build topic, very nice.


 thanks homie !


----------



## big C

Damn it looks good


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

A couple parts from powder coat


----------



## king debo

Lookin good


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:thumbsup: I been messing with this battery rack on n off almost done 


king debo said:


> Lookin good


----------



## Tage

the car came out sick! awesome job bro!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Tage said:


> the car came out sick! awesome job bro!


Thanks homie !


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


 dont mind the rusted supspension it will be chrome soon I just insttalled it to steer


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## npazzin

im diggin the painted interior winshied trims idea, i might have to steal that if you don't mind


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

npazzin said:


> im diggin the painted interior winshied trims idea, i might have to steal that if you don't mind


 :thumbsup:go head homie my boy bruce gave me the idea


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

lookin good in here.....im almost to paint and body....and your paint is lookin good


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> lookin good in here.....im almost to paint and body....and your paint is lookin good


 u gonna get sic to hook it up?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

yep.....i wouldn't have it no other way


----------



## IndividualsCC

Rarely ever get on LiL like i use too. But i've been missing out. Tre is coming out hard homie. Bless the Houston streets with this, real talk!


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

WOW NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

IndividualsCC said:


> Rarely ever get on LiL like i use too. But i've been missing out. Tre is coming out hard homie. Bless the Houston streets with this, real talk!


 will do plans are to hit the streets picnics shows as frequently as possible ....Preciate the love homie !


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

LastMinuteCustoms said:


> :thumbsup:


 wats up Bruce


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

vouges17 said:


> WOW NICE WORK :thumbsup:


 thank you homie!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> yep.....i wouldn't have it no other way


 already you know he gonna take ur ride to a whole other level !


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Still needs adjustment but I figured I'd get the ball Rollin gonna try n make a push on it


----------



## npazzin

Keep pushin


----------



## 817Lowrider

Looks great


----------



## thecaveman

You get that top rack figured out?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

thecaveman said:


> You get that top rack figured out?


 kinda it's in there but Ima go mess with it right now just got outta work


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

whoa......rack is blingin


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> whoa......rack is blingin


:biggrin:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

817Lowrider said:


> Looks great


 thank you


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

npazzin said:


> Keep pushin


 hell yea ordered som more goodies today


----------



## Texas Flood 81

looking good keep it up


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:werd:


Texas Flood 81 said:


> looking good keep it up


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Looking good ruben


----------



## vouges17

rack is killer :machinegun:


----------



## southern62ss

This 63 is coming out badass!!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Thanks fellas


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Got my hardlines adjusted


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Gas tank in


----------



## Tage

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


Looking good bro!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## big C

Fucking nice bro you have done one hella of a job


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Just couldn't wait so I started fuckin wit the top


----------



## Tage

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


NICE!!!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Thanks for stopin by fellas...mme n my wife were kickin it inside the car when I layed the top on rack, so glad I chromed the rack


----------



## KERRBSS

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Thanks for stopin by fellas...mme n my wife were kickin it inside the car when I layed the top on rack, so glad I chromed the rack


Chrome rack is the only way to go. I spend 3 weeks polishing mine before It went for chrome. Well worth it in the end. Nice build, btw


----------



## Mr Gee

KERRBSS said:


> Chrome rack is the only way to go. I spend 3 weeks polishing mine before It went for chrome. Well worth it in the end. Nice build, btw


:cheesy:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

sick rag homie


----------



## impalaluv

came along way !good job ...:thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag

nice rag :thumbsup:


----------



## abelblack65

This is one BAD-MUTHA!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Thanks alot fellas came to supershow to seevthe comp this weekend ended up runnin into thrat boy lil moco


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## npazzin

Let us know what u think of it. Ive thought bout gettin one, just want to get system on my car is all


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

npazzin said:


> Let us know what u think of it. Ive thought bout gettin one, just want to get system on my car is all


 I heard a car n vegas with it sounded legit


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Lil man fuckin round in the drop


----------



## vouges17

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


good choice :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


thats a nice radio


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

64_EC_STYLE said:


> thats a nice radio


 i hope it works out i like the way it looks going to run a all rockford system


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

We fixin to get it crackin in here!!!!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6TRAE_DROP said:


> We fixin to get it crackin in here!!!!!!


Like it hasn't already been lol...gettin my popcorn ready..this should be good as usual


----------



## mrchavez

DAMMIT BOY, RIDE IS SICK!!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

The last wave of parts are arriving


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Then I had to get creative I couldn't get the right combo of brackets for alternator to work with headers and valve cover


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

and yes I know the pulley is on backwards


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


this is all the convertible top weather strips......


----------



## Tage

Looking very Chiney in here!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Funny story I got my car patterned in august n still have not seen the car in The sun


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

mrchavez said:


> DAMMIT BOY, RIDE IS SICK!!!!


Preciate it homie


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TONY MONTANA said:


> Like it hasn't already been lol...gettin my popcorn ready..this should be good as usual


 so u coming to town in November homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

Car coming out FLY


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

817Lowrider said:


> Car coming out FLY


 gracias homie


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6TRAE_DROP said:


> so u coming to town in November homie


havent talk to toyo lately but last time we talk it was up in the air hope he change his mind


----------



## sickthree




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TONY MONTANA said:


> havent talk to toyo lately but last time we talk it was up in the air hope he change his mind


Tell him I said to leave the drop at home lol


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Tell him I said to leave the drop at home lol


OH MY LOL


----------



## vouges17

good looking chrome


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Since u asked here's a sneek peek


:thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyman

man thats a young doin that paint and leafing looks badass :rimshot:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


lil moko http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9DlE4cclPE


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

65chevyman said:


> man thats a young doin that paint and leafing looks badass :rimshot:


 I think he just did the leafing the candyman painted did it he's the candy mans nephew....


----------



## jrod6676

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


THATS FUCKIN SICK PAINT JOB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

jrod6676 said:


> THATS FUCKIN SICK PAINT JOB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 thank you


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

ive been a little busy ill probably post some updates this weekend


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> lil moko http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9DlE4cclPE


 that boys off the chain


----------



## One hot summer 63

Looking real good!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

One hot summer 63 said:


> Looking real good!


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64

:thumbsup: car looking good


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

I guess I can upload sons pics now.....


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

We reapainted the sides


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

The car is dirty I know


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## Inked1

Congrats on the Trey , came out nice !


----------



## leg46y

damn that was a quick finish


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Inked1 said:


> Congrats on the Trey , came out nice !


 thanks hoMie


----------



## CadillacTom

:wow:

Looks great, Homie!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## KERRBSS

Car came out super nice homie


----------



## Inked1

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


You and nick looking good in the H !! Put it down for the M


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bad ass! Mofo came out great


----------



## mrchavez

beautiful!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Thank you everyone I still have alot I wanna do....but for me it was great to just show with the homies


----------



## big C

All I can say is wow! Homie you did one hell of a job deff brought it back from the dead.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

big C said:


> All I can say is wow! Homie you did one hell of a job deff brought it back from the dead.


 thanks for the props bro!


----------



## MinieMe209

Damn homie you've come a long way with this one :thumbsup:!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

MinieMe209 said:


> Damn homie you've come a long way with this one :thumbsup:!


Thanks fir checking out my build


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

I just wanna say we all shined like new money at the show and it felt good to have other brothers there with their rides too. I can't wait till this thing is official so we can bring the H to the world. Your build has definitely made a lot of boys step their game up including me. Keep doing it big homie they gonna see!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

HE_HATE_ME said:


> I just wanna say we all shined like new money at the show and it felt good to have other brothers there with their rides too. I can't wait till this thing is official so we can bring the H to the world. Your build has definitely made a lot of boys step their game up including me. Keep doing it big homie they gonna see!


Thanks homie shit u were a big help
Numerous times from when the car fell off the trailer to helpin me get it all shined up I appreciate it bro we got alot of big things comin


----------



## JOVEN619

I just went through every page and all I can say is DAMN! I just picked up a 63 ss vert and am excited to start thanks to your build! Great job man


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

JOVEN619 said:


> I just went through every page and all I can say is DAMN! I just picked up a 63 ss vert and am excited to start thanks to your build! Great job man


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Inked1 said:


> You and nick looking good in the H !! Put it down for the M


 wats up Brent I know u got something heavy cookin :naughty:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Time to get this ride to the next level!


----------



## Ambission

Nice build!


----------



## leg46y

what next?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

leg46y said:


> what next?


 I got a lot I wanna do engraving trunk more chrome new wheels ac conti kit the works


----------



## leg46y

6TRAE_DROP said:


> I got a lot I wanna do engraving trunk more chrome new wheels ac conti kit the works


it never ends.........

keep it up:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER

Great build!


----------



## califas

daMn hoMie u done a shit loud of work to this bad ass rag and still putting in work looking good hoMie glade to see ur part of the faM keep up the good work


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

califas said:


> daMn hoMie u done a shit loud of work to this bad ass rag and still putting in work looking good hoMie glade to see ur part of the faM keep up the good work


 Preciate it hoMie just glad to have the opportunity to add it to DFW line up


----------



## 817Lowrider

Reppin the M DFW! Great choice!


----------



## 817.TX.

Great BUILD!! From the 1st page to the last page!! Hope to see it rolling these streets here in the FUNK!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

817Lowrider said:


> Reppin the M DFW! Great choice!


 :yes:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

817.TX. said:


> Great BUILD!! From the 1st page to the last page!! Hope to see it rolling these streets here in the FUNK!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


. Preciate it bro it will defiantly be out and about in DFW


----------



## Must_1

Damn, I'm trying to figure out what u should call it... Frankenstein or Graveyard lol....shit either way congrats homie :rimshot:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Got switches right


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## Tage

6TRAE_DROP said:


>



Looking so dope on the trailer man!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

6TRAE_DROP said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1

Looking real good homie! Don't stop ,won't stop


----------



## 817Lowrider

TTT


----------



## Reyna Bros

Great job on the build!:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER

What's the word.


----------



## backyard64

badass drop bro went thru the whole build


----------



## heavyd40

A True dedicated Lowrider builder! Im in the same boat trying to get my 63 Impala 2dr HT going. Will start the build next month with a long way to go! Hopefully I can create something as badass as yours! Im from the 210 but currently in the Army stationed at Fort Hood, TX. Looking forward to more pics out on the scene!!


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

Ttt


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:sprint:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

heavyd40 said:


> A True dedicated Lowrider builder! Im in the same boat trying to get my 63 Impala 2dr HT going. Will start the build next month with a long way to go! Hopefully I can create something as badass as yours! Im from the 210 but currently in the Army stationed at Fort Hood, TX. Looking forward to more pics out on the scene!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

backyard64 said:


> badass drop bro went thru the whole build


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Thanks everyone for stopping by I've got some updates I just been to lazy to download a photbucket app should have me up tomoro


----------



## 66LOW

:drama:


----------



## oklas405

Much props to you, man...the car is badass. Good job


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

[/URL]


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Sorry the pictures are not in order and last but certainly not least me and some of the crew that made it out to Houston Majestics DFW


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------

